# HTPC, Gigabit network, and NAS setup



## rothnic (Jan 4, 2010)

I will be detailing my networking/HTPC related setup as it nears what I am considering completion for others to reference to. The HTPC is a couple years old but still can playback 1080p x264 video without problem, however if I was to build another right now I would go with a dual core atom setup based on the Nvidia Ion platform. I highly recommend a bluetooth keyboard to reduce headaches. If you plan on streaming 1080p over the network, cat5e or cat6 is recommended with a gigabit switch.

I will be finishing up my network project, and building a NAS featuring Windows Home Server in the near future with pictures.

*HTPC*
Shuttle SG31G2 Barebones
E2200 Core 2 Duo
2GB Ram
ATI 2600XT video card (HDMI video/audio out)
Asus Bluetooth Dongle
Logitech Bluetooth PS3 Mediaboard (cheapest bluetooth keyboard with trackpad)
Windows 7 64bit

*Essential Software*
Boxee (local and network media access, amazing interface, applications including Netflix, Pandora, Revision3, CNN, etc.)
Firefly Media Server
VLC
CCCP (codec pack plus windows media player classic, MKV, AVI, etc.)

*Network* (95% finished)
Motorola DSL modem
WRT54G-TM 802.11b/g router running Tomato firmware
Asus 8 port 10/100/1000 switch
Cat5e running to each room terminated in keystone jacks

*NAS - Network Attached Storage* Wanted to share this in particular after researching many methods of approaching NAS.
ss4200-e (Hackable, headless, celeron, 4 drive capacity, gigabit, Windows Home Server installable) Can be had on Newegg for $150 occasionally on sale or $169 on Ebay.
4x 1.5TB Samsung Hard Drives
Comes with intel NAS software installed
WHS has been figured out how to install without monitor
wiki info


I will be detailing my NAS experience early next week when everything comes in.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Home servers and/or NAS have been piquing my interests lately. I'm starting to run out of space and don't need access to all of my information, so server storage/NAS would be great.


----------



## clark17 (Mar 28, 2009)

I could be wrong but I don't think you need a 1Gb network to stream 1080P. Myself I had no issue with 1080P files over 100mb hard wired network. My house is wired with cat5e and basement with cat6. However (like you said) if I ever needed 1Gb i.e. transferring files between rigs, I would just add a good 1Gb switch to my oldy but goodie WRT54GL (tomato firmware) 10/100mb router.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

clark17 said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think you need a 1Gb network to stream 1080P. Myself I had no issue with 1080P files over 100mb hard wired network. My house is wired with cat5e and basement with cat6. However (like you said) if I ever needed 1Gb i.e. transferring files between rigs, I would just add a good 1Gb switch to my oldy but goodie WRT54GL (tomato firmware) 10/100mb router.


To stream a bit for bit copy of a BR to just one computer, one only needs a 100mb connection and could likely be maxed out.

Complete name : P:\Avatar - Blu Ray\00002.m2ts
Format : BDAV
Format/Info : Blu-ray Video
File size : 41.8 GiB
Duration : 2h 41mn
Overall bit rate : 37.0 Mbps
Maximum Overall bit rate : 48.0 Mbps

When transfering data from one computer to the next, I've never hit the maximum connection speed of 100mb. I usually get half that. I also am using Cat5 though.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm getting ready to put this to the test myself. Streaming full HD and BDs that is.

I was torn between running GB network throughout the house or using another method and I am going to give using coax a try since many are using it and it is working fine for them, even for HD and BD content. It is only 10/100 but from what others have said from their experience it works. Thing to keep in mind though is that on a 100mb network you won't be streaming multiple HD feeds to more than one end device at a time if you expect it to work. You can stream multiple SD feeds at the same time, but HD is going to take the hole pipe or most of it.

I'm sure there will be some that report back that they can stream to multiple devices, so YMMV but I personally wouldn't expect to stream multiple HD feeds at the same time and expect it to not be choppy.


----------

